# The Enduring Appeal of Model Trains



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Interesting article on a Scottish model train enthusiast. Also posted elsewhere on the site, thought it may be more appropriate here.
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-26290743


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good article! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

From the article
Quote
"Archie Brown's model railway layout took two years to plan and six months to construct. The word enthusiast does not really do justice to level of commitment he devotes to his hobby."

Hard to imagine that all that work took only 6 months. That was quite a project.
Robert


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't know when he had time to eat or sleep.


----------



## Christo Perera (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Cycleops. Was worth seeing the images.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

That quality of detail and workmanship by UK railway modellers is very common....many people really try to build to a very high standard. From my reading of various UK forums and magazines it appears that individualmodellers in the UK are more likely to attend exhibitions/shows as individual exhibitors than in the US so tend to really try for "exhibition quality" layouts as they say over there.
Here are some links to other layouts built by individuals etc.





http://www.nevard.com
http://www.rmweb.co.uk/community/index.php?/page/exhibition_layout_database.html/_/59th-and-rust-r61


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

Interesting to juxtapose this article with the one in the Wall St Journal a few weeks ago about model railroading being dead.

Bill


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Outstanding job! He should be very proud of his work.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Exceptional work indeed, that Nevard one was just ridiculous.......


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

VegasN said:


> Exceptional work indeed, that Nevard one was just ridiculous.......


Chris Nevard is a hell of a modeller and photographer. He shoots for Model Rail magazine, one of the three big magazines in the UK.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, very familiar with the magazine. From what I saw, his skills are goal worthy. One can dream of turning out layouts like that.


----------

